# Anvil America: The Traffic Disease [Andover Student Ratings]



## Abishai100 (Oct 4, 2018)

This is an immigration-policy Utopia themed vignette inspired by _Beneath the Planet of the Apes_ and _Coming to America_.

Cheers,



====

On the campus of Andover, students were learning about immigration-related crimes which requires serious attention to new age policies regarding cultural assimilation and law education. This was the age of high traffic, and educators needed to keep pace with changing American trends regarding pluralism, tolerance, and citizenry-vigilance. No one wanted America to revert back to the days of the Salem Witch Trials or McCarthyism, so students were interested in progressive dialogue regarding lifestyle-values.


 

A 'club' formed among the Andover students called the Doodle-Democrats [DD]. This club, DD, was involved in making child-like stick-figure renditions of beloved American comic book characters such as Green Lantern (DC Comics), Squirrel-Girl (Marvel Comics), and Two-Face (DC Comics). The purpose of these 'doodles' was to express inventive ideas regarding the 'permissibility' of 'colloquial aesthetics' (e.g., MTV, Facebook, _G.I. Joe: A Real American Hero_, etc.). DD wanted to post these doodles on Facebook as 'emblems' of modern pedestrian imagination, and Andover teachers considered these posts reflective of the students' interest in active society engagement (or social work).

 

Since Andover is such as prestigious and well-resourced American private-school, most of the students have little understanding/appreciation of the traffic-oriented social problems such as poverty and racism in bordertown areas such as southern California and Tijuana (Mexico). Nevertheless, the teachers at Andover wanted their eager students to appreciate why this high-traffic in the modern world 'obligated' them to analyze links between crime and policy-dissatisfaction. A few Andover teachers began showing immigration/naturalization bureau/bureaucracy oriented documentaries in their classrooms.

 

One Andover student named Ajay Satan was very curious about why comic books and comics-adapted films such as Captain America (Marvel Comics) and _The Dark Knight_ (Warner Bros. Pictures) were so popular in this age of 'high-traffic' and 'social policy intrigue.' Ajay wondered if the vigilantism-and-civics Utopianism/idealism storylines in these comics-stories/films reflected a modern fear regarding basic human incompatibility. After all, if pluralism required great meditation on socialization and teamwork, certainly 'regressive' instincts regarding bigotry and bias would threaten society's sense of patriotism, which is why comics-stories/films seemed so darn...hyperbolic.

 

Ajay compared the American horror-film _Carrie_, starring Sissy Spacek (about an emotionally-awkward telekinetic American female high-school student named Carrie White who is so ostracized by the 'peer-pressure system' surrounding her that she decides to lash out and use her psychic-powers to punish her fellow students at the prom she feels has 'spiritually rejected' her), to the modern-day American comic book 'anti-heroine' Catwoman (DC Comics), a rival of Batman (the 'Dark Knight'), who chooses to lash out against society using vigilantism to address modern paranoia regarding urban justice apathy. Ajay Satan felt that Carrie, like Catwoman, was a modern gender-symbol of socialization insanity/frustration. Ajay decided to write his senior-thesis at Andover about the 'Carrie/Catwoman Axis' in modern feminism and its relation to gender-concerns in immigration policy.

 

Ajay's faculty-advisor (Dr. Thomas Hewitt) at Andover liked his thesis and gave him an A-grade for excellent. Hewitt decided to show the film _Beneath the Planet of the Apes_ in class as a tribute to Ajay's perceptive thesis-ideas about 'American blindness.' Hewitt explained to the class, "Modern socialization requires modern imagination, which is what Ajay's dissecting thesis investigates." Would these Andover students be the capable future leaders interested in new age dilemmas regarding traffic/immigration? Would they care about immigration-related 'social-hate crimes'?

====


----------

